# Welche S7 FB/FC für Daten über ProfiNet



## Roland5020 (3 Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 

bin noch unerfahren bei ProfiNet. 

Einige unserer CPU's werden mit einer CP343-1 Lean erweitert. 
Die sollen Datenblöcke über eine gemeinsame LAN Verbindungen zu einer 315-2PN/DP übertragen. Dabei sollen die Einzelprojekte nicht in ein übergreifendes Projekt integriert werden (d.h. die Verbindungen sind unprojektiert, oder ?). Welche FB's bzw. FC's für SEND/RECEIVE muss ich hier verwenden? 
Teilweise handelt es sich um S7-CPU's der unteren Leistungsklasse. 

Danke für ein paar Tips ...


----------



## PN/DP (3 Mai 2010)

*Linkliste SIMATIC-Kommunikation über Ethernet*

*Einstieg in Siemens-Informationsquellen*
Handbücher der CPU und CP sowie FAQ und Anwendungsbeispiele für nahezu jede Kommunikationsmöglichkeit 
sind in diesen Bereichen zu finden:
Siemens - Produkt Support - Automatisierungstechnik
Siemens - Applikationen & Tools - Kommunikation

*Siemens-Bibeln zur SIMATIC-Kommunikation*
Kommunikation mit SIMATIC, Systemhandbuch (09/2006) (inkl. Broschüre: Industrielle Kommunikation für die Automatisierung)
Auswahlkriterien zu Netzen und Diensten (02/2004)
Kommunikation mit SIMATIC S7: Planen - Projektieren - Nachschlagen (04/2004) (inkl. Protokolle, Dienste und Aufrufbeispiele Kommunikationsbausteine)
Referenzhandbuch: System- und Standardfunktionen für S7-300/400 (03/2006) (Kommunikations-SFB und -"T"-FB)
S7-CPs für Industrial Ethernet Projektieren und in Betrieb nehmen Projektierungshandbuch (05/2008)

Versionshistorie / Firmware-Downloads für SIMATIC NET S7-CPs (PB und IE), Netzübergänge, SINAUT ST7 TIMs

*Vergleich Protokolle*
Welche Eigenschaften haben die Kommunikationsdienste bzw. Protokolle, die im Industrial Ethernet Netzwerk genutzt werden können? 
(Datenmenge / Projektierung bzw. Konfiguration / Performance / Laufzeiten / Mengengerüste / Protokolle)
Welche Eigenschaften, Vorteile und Besonderheiten bietet das S7-Protokoll?
Welche Eigenschaften, Vorteile und Besonderheiten bietet das ISO-Protokoll?
Welche Eigenschaften, Vorteile und Besonderheiten bietet das TCP-Protokoll?
Welche Eigenschaften, Vorteile und Besonderheiten bietet das UDP-Protokoll?
Welche Eigenschaften, Vorteile und Besonderheiten bietet das ISO-on-TCP-Protokoll?
Was ist RFC1006 und wozu brauche ich diesen Dienst?
Ermittlung der Übertragungszeit für typische Konfigurationen am Industrial Ethernet (Webapplikation)

*Vergleich CP/PN-CPU*
Welche Unterschiede gibt es zwischen projektierten Kommunikationsverbindungen und der offenen Ethernetkommunkation?
Welche Verbindungstypen/Protokolle werden standardmäßig von den S7-300/400 CPUs und den CPs unterstützt?
Wie viele Verbindungen und Kommunikationsaufträge werden von der SIMATIC S7-300 bzw. S7-400 gleichzeitig unterstützt?
Welcher Bibliothek sind die Kommunikations-FBs zu entnehmen?

*Verbindungen über IE-CP*
Funktionen (FC) und Funktionsbausteine (FB) für SIMATIC NET S7-CPs Programmierhandbuch (08/2009)
Versionshistorie der SIMATIC NET Funktionsbausteine und Funktionen für SIMATIC S7-CPs (09/2009)
Wie werden die Kommunikationsbausteine FC5 "AG_SEND" und FC6 "AG_RECV" programmiert?
Wie werden die Kommunikationsbausteine FC50 "AG_LSEND" und FC60 "AG_LRECV" programmiert?
Wie werden die Kommunikationsbausteine FB14 "GET" und FB15 "PUT" auf der S7-300 programmiert? (S7-300 und C7: FB14/15 / S7-400: SFB14/15)
Wie werden Daten mittels UDP Protokoll an mehrere Kommunikationspartner gesendet bzw. von mehreren Kommunikationspartnern empfangen?

*Verbindungen über CPU mit integrierter PN-Schnittstelle*
Erstellen der Verbindungsdaten für die offene TCP/IP Kommunikation mit dem Open Communication Wizard
Wie werden die Kommunikationsbausteine FB63 "TSEND", FB64 "TRCV", FB65 "TCON" und FB66 "TDISCON" programmiert
Wie wird eine ISO-on-TCP Verbindung für die offene Kommunikation über Industrial Ethernet programmiert?
Wie wird eine TCP Verbindung für die offene Kommunikation über Industrial Ethernet programmiert?
Wie wird eine UDP Verbindung für die offene Kommunikation über Industrial Ethernet programmiert?

*Kommunikation mit S7-1200*
Ethernetkommunikation zwischen S7-1200 und S7-300/400 (CE-X18)

*S7-Verbindung mit S7-200*
Wie wird eine S7-Verbindung zum Datenaustausch über Industrial Ethernet zwischen S7-200 und S7-300/400 projektiert?

Harald


----------



## Roland5020 (4 Mai 2010)

*Cp343-1*

Hallo Harald, 

danke für die rasche Antwort mit umfassender Linksammung. 

Wo aber ist der Unterschied ob die LAN Verbindung mit einer PN-CPU oder mit deiner CP realisiert wird? Beim Profilbus sind Vorgangsweise und Auswahl der Hantierungsbausteine jedenfalls unterschiedlich. 

Hab schon mal ein paar Baugruppen zum Test aufgebaut: 315-2DP mit CP343-1 Lean und eine 315-2PN/DP auf der Gegenseite.


----------



## PN/DP (4 Mai 2010)

*Welche Bausteine verwenden?*



Roland5020 schrieb:


> Dabei sollen die Einzelprojekte nicht in ein übergreifendes Projekt integriert werden (d.h. die Verbindungen sind unprojektiert, oder ?).
> Welche FB's bzw. FC's für SEND/RECEIVE muss ich hier verwenden?





Roland5020 schrieb:


> Wo aber ist der Unterschied ob die LAN Verbindung mit einer PN-CPU oder mit deiner CP realisiert wird?


Welche Unterschiede gibt es zwischen projektierten Kommunikationsverbindungen und der offenen Ethernetkommunkation?
Welcher Bibliothek sind die Kommunikations-FBs zu entnehmen?

Kurzfassung

*Verbindung über CP*
* Verbindung muß in NetPro projektiert werden
* bei einem der Kommunikationspartner muß "aktiver Verbindungsaufbau" projektiert sein oder der Partner ist eine PN-CPU
* FC5 "AG_SEND" und FC6 "AG_RECV" benutzen
* Wie werden die Kommunikationsbausteine FC5 "AG_SEND" und FC6 "AG_RECV" programmiert?

*Verbindung über integrierte IE-Schnittstelle einer PN-CPU*
* Verbindungsparameter werden in einem Datenbaustein in einer UDT65 hinterlegt
* Verbindung muß mit FB65 "TCON" aufgebaut werden
* "T"-Bausteine FB63 ... FB68 benutzen, z.B. FB63 "TSEND" und FB64 "TRCV"

Für SEND/RECEIVE muß die Verbindung bei beiden Kommunikationspartnern projektiert bzw. parametriert werden.
Die Kommunikationspartner müssen nicht im selben Step7-Projekt vorhanden sein.

Sollen aus/in einer Server-CPU ohne Zutun deren Anwenderprogramms Daten gelesen/geschrieben werden, so ist das mit 
einseitig projektierten Verbindungen der Client-CPU möglich mit den Bausteinen FB14/SFB14 "GET" und FB15/SFB15 "PUT".
Wie werden die Kommunikationsbausteine FB14 "GET" und FB15 "PUT" auf der S7-300 programmiert?
(S7-300 und C7: FB / S7-400: SFB)

Beschreibung und Anwendungsbeispiele für die Kommunikationsbausteine siehe Step7-Bausteinhilfe und den dritten und 
vierten Link in meinem Beitrag #2.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## FKJ (9 Mai 2010)

hallo hab sowas auch mal gehabt .

der cp lean unterstützte keine s7 verbindung, im netpro was nun.
es ging aber sehr einfach.

projektiere im netpro den baugruppen steckplatz des parters und schicke bzw. empfange die daten per xput bzw. xget über einen db.

die lean seite braucht gar nichts projektieren, die db's muss natürlich geben.


----------



## JesperMP (9 Mai 2010)

Hallo FKJ.

X_PUT und X_GET werden mit "S7 basic communication" verwendet. Das sind andere Wörter für "MPI". X_PUT und X_GET funktionieren nicht mit Ethernet.
Wenn Du es geschaft hast X_PUT und X_GET zu funktionieren mit ein CP343-1 LEAN, dann will ich sehr gerne etwas mehr darüber lernen.

Sonnst gibt es mit ein CP343-1 LEAN diese Möglicheiten:

S7 communication (z.B. PUT/GET). Der CP343-1 LEAN ist dann nur "server" und der Verbindung (und eventuelle PUT/GET Bausteine) sind dann nur im "client" projektiert.

Send/Recieve communication. Man braucht entweder TCP, ISn_TCP, oder UDP Verbindungen, und evtl. AG_SEND/AG_RECV Bausteine in beide Partner CPUs.


----------



## FKJ (10 Mai 2010)

Hallo JesperMP

Tut mir leid Du hast natürlich recht. Da war ich ein wenig schnell.
Ich habs auch mit FB14 bzw. FB15 gemacht.

sorry wollte niemanden ärgern.


----------



## PN/DP (6 März 2011)

*eine weitere Kommunikations-Bibel zur Linkliste*

CPU-CPU Kommunikation mit SIMATIC Controllern (Kompendium) (11/2010)
beschreibt alle Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten mit SIMATIC Controllern
(Profibus DP, Profibus FMS, Industrial Ethernet, PROFINET, MPI, PtP Seriell)


> Basiswissen zur CPU-CPU Kommunikation mit SIMATIC Controllern
> Übersichtliche Darstellung aller Möglichkeiten einer CPU-CPU Kommunikation mit SIMATIC Controllern
> Detaillierte Informationen zu allen Kommunikationsarten
> CPU-CPU Kommunikation über Modbus
> ...


----------

